# Towing A Boat Behind Outback.



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 21rs with a hitch on the rear . I would like to bring my 16 foot aluminum boat to the lake when we go . Has anyone ever towed a trailer behind their outback ? Any advice or suggestions appreciated .


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If the receiver is mounted to the bumper alone I wouldn't do it. Outbacks of that vintage are known for having really weak rear bumpers. There have been many cases of bumper mounted bike racks bouncing enough to eventually twist the bumper off. Is pulling a tandem trailer legal in the states you are planning on going to? It's not here in Washington state.


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

My hitch on the outback is mounted to the frame . It is not bumper mounted . I think it is legal to pull tandem in Texas , I have seen others doing it . I have just been a little apprehensive in doing this . I am not sure if it will pull smoothly .


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I pull a SeaDoo behind mine. 15' long and about 800lbs. Ihave no issues. But I pull behind a 36' 5th wheel. Pulling a 16 foot boat behind a 23' trailer may have some sway issues so make sure you have a good hitch setup and sway control on the Outback.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you are out of luck.

Look at this site: http://www.hitchemup.com/statetowinglaws.htm

It states that two trailers is not allowed in Texas. In some states that do allow two trailers, the first trailer must be a 5th wheel. There is also a max length of the rig, including the tow vehicle of 65 feet.


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Bob in Virginia said:


> I think you are out of luck.
> 
> Look at this site: http://www.hitchemup.com/statetowinglaws.htm
> 
> It states that two trailers is not allowed in Texas. In some states that do allow two trailers, the first trailer must be a 5th wheel. There is also a max length of the rig, including the tow vehicle of 65 feet.


Yea, I was going to say it depends on the state you are in, not where you are registered if you can pull duals.. Thats a pretty good site.


----------

